# 9A Bull Gear Lock Pin Noise?



## Matt in TN (Nov 26, 2014)

I just fired up my new-to-me 9A, and I'm trying to decide which noises are normal and which are a cause for further investigation.  When the belt is on the right-most pulley, the lathe makes some racket that I believe is coming from a slightly loose bull gear lock pin.  It doesn't make the same noise when the belt is in the middle or left most position.

Is this normal?  If not, how do I fix it?

Any other warnings about strange noises that are nothing to worry about?


----------



## Vince_O (Nov 27, 2014)

Matt

I was just getting ready to ask the same question. Ive been running mine for about 6 8 months and real quiet. Then just the other day like you said the far right RPM setting I get some noise at times. It on makes it on that cone and it dosnt mater if its in the back gears or not. Ill be in the shop on and off all weekend and Ill post a vid of mine see if it sounds like yours. Maybe we both can figure out from the other guys whats going on.


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 27, 2014)

Check the clearance between the right gear cover and the bull gear.  I had to file the back screw hole of the left cover a little and it stopped rubbing.  It made a hell of a noise...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fastback (Nov 27, 2014)

I have found that some model Southbends have 2 holes for engaging the bull gear.  If so one hole may be warn oversize.  Or it could be the engagement pin that is worn.

Paul


----------



## Vince_O (Nov 28, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pW3oXrVJLU

Seems like its getting louder. Mine just started one day it comes and goes, thought Id wait to tear into it till I get some advise from you guys. Cause I dont know what Im doing.


----------



## Vince_O (Nov 28, 2014)

Here it is when I brought it home

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thg6uPGu_NE


----------



## GK1918 (Nov 28, 2014)

Vince_O said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pW3oXrVJLU
> 
> Seems like its getting louder. Mine just started one day it comes and goes, thought Id wait to tear into it till I get some advise from you guys. Cause I dont know what Im doing.



It comes and goes?  My logic says It has to be something simple.  I also think you need a wider belt or atleast mine is wider.. I rule out the pin since under load how can it
rattle (like driving a dog) when loaded theres no noise.  Belts do talk like back in the day fat belt vehicles you swear you got a knock but its the belt. Back to comes and goes
an engine dianosed with a burn valve (skipping) then the next day it runs fine. Fact is , burnt valves dont heal themselfs  over nite. I still think belt again my belts on both
9As are just about wide as the pulley.   I will check today
sam


----------



## Kernbigo (Nov 28, 2014)

IT is not the belt i'am running a belt the same width, it sounds like the eccentric for the small gear for low speed is out of adjustment ( giving to much gear mesh) to the bull gear


----------



## Matt in TN (Nov 29, 2014)

Nevermind on my part - I got my shipment of A, B, and C, oils in and once I oiled everything to factory specs the noise went away.  Good thing I didn't run it very long like that!


----------



## Vince_O (Nov 29, 2014)

looking at the head stock vid Nelson posted around 30 min in he shows how to adjust the back gear. 

Guess what Ill be doing tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Vince_O (Dec 4, 2014)

Kernbigo

Thank you! That adjustment you posted was it. The one on the right side was loose. 

:drink2:


----------



## CoopVA (Dec 5, 2014)

Glad you got it worked out!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

